# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  Busco proveedores de grano de maíz morado

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Una empresa con la que trabajo deshidratados, me está solicitando si le puedo conseguir 80 TM de grano de maíz morado, para enviar 20 TM cada 3 meses a su cliente. 
Necesitaríamos recibir algunas propuestas si hay proveedores interesados en este negocio, para poder presupuestar al cliente, y ver si podríamos cerrar el negocio. 
Si alguien puede proveer o sabe de alguien que pueda, por favor comuníquese conmigo para iniciar conversaciones.  *RPC:* 995-805-066 / *email:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe 
Muchas gracias y saludosTemas similares: Oferta de Maíz Morado maiz morado Busco Secadora de Grano REQUIERO MAIZ MORADO Siembra de Maiz Morado

----------


## casilla666

bruno que tal yo cultivo y negocio con maíz morado asi que podría proveerte de grano de maíz , a partir de cuando lo necesitas, lo pregunto , por que en este momento el maíz esta un poco caro , pero lo mas probable es que baje un poco en los próximos meses

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> bruno que tal yo cultivo y negocio con maíz morado asi que podría proveerte de grano de maíz , a partir de cuando lo necesitas, lo pregunto , por que en este momento el maíz esta un poco caro , pero lo mas probable es que baje un poco en los próximos meses

 Estimado, gracias por responder. 
Le estoy diciendo al cliente para reunirnos a conversar para ver esta posibilidad de negocio contigo. El tema es poder abastecer un contenedor de 20 cada 3 meses si no me equivoco, pero de todas formas sería mejor si nos sentamos a conversar con la empresa que me está solicitando el producto para ver si podríamos armar el negocio contigo como proveedor. 
Déjame tus datos de contacto por favor. 
Gracias y saludos

----------


## casilla666

claro encantado de reunirme contigo y el  cliente, llamame para coordinar todo al 998414977 o al nextel 602*4251                                                                                        luis casilla

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Luis: 
Te llamé pero no te ubiqué. Necesito ver contigo el tema de precios referenciales para pasárselos al cliente, para ver si su cliente le acepta su propuesta. Te confirmo que en principio necesitarían 20TM, y dependiendo de ese envío, podrían hacerse 3 envíos más con la misma cantidad. 
Recuerda que sólo necesitan el grano de maíz morado (sano), así que me gustaría ver el tema de precios contigo para ver si sería factible una primera compra del producto. 
Espero tu respuesta o tu llamada por favor. 
Gracias y saludos

----------


## RossanaRodriguez

Buenos días, podría cotizarme 1 tonelada Maíz Morado puesto en destino (Supe) al correo rossanarodriguez0402@gmail.com

----------


## marco11

Buenos dias yo puedo venderles maiz morado pero en Arequipa, favor escribirme a agricultoraqp@outlook.es

----------


## Orison San Juan Guzmán

Buenos dias, escrigeme al correo info@likingfoods.com. El 15 de Septiembre sale nuestra cosecha de maíz morado organico cero pesticidas cero fungicidas con certificación, análisis de pesticidas y TC lo mas importante para poder comercializar.

----------

